# Sap Boiling



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I thought I would show you how we boil Maple Sap for Maple Syrup. The trees not only provide the sap they provide some of the wood for the boiling.

A little more than 500 gallons of sap was boiled down over 3-4 days making around 12 gallons of pure Maple Syrup. (96 pints). It's always a good time. Many a beer was drank and many seasonal hunting stories were told.

In the end we all have maple syrup for friends, relatives and yes...PREDATOR SEASON!


----------



## Deadshotjonny (Jan 20, 2013)

Yep I love this time of year. Around here the sap season sucked, we haven't gotten much. Maybe 200 gallons of sap, and we have about 100 taps going. It's still fun even tho we will only get about 5 gallons sap. 
Drink lots of beer and talk smart about how we are gunna kill all the crows in wisconsin


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

good deal did you build that sap boiler I have never seen one like that before


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

no a bunch of others guys did..its made from a discarded farmers gas barrel.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

looks like if you'd put a lid on it with some coiled copper lines you could get some pretty good corn squeezens........... :smiley-2drunks-singing: :smile:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

you would have to change your boiling mixture.............lol


----------

